# ههههههههههههه زواج روووووعة



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*:smil16:واحلااااااا نكت عن الزواج30:*​ 
*بجد روووووعة*​ 

*لديك خيارين في الحياة: بامكانك ان تبقى عازبا تعيسا, او تتزوج وتتمنى ان كنت ميتا.*​ 





​ 

*في إحدى الحفلات:*
*قالت احداهن للأخرى: الست تلبسين خاتم زواجك في الإصبع الخطا؟*
*فأجابت الأخرى: نعم. لانني تزوجت الرجل الخطأ*​ 

*



*​ 
*علقت إحدى الآنسات اعلانا في لوحة الإعلانات كتبت فيه: مطلوب زوج.*
*في اليوم التالي استلمت مئات الرسائل كلها احتوت على نفس الإجابة:*
*يمكنك أخذ زوجي.*​ 


*



*​ 
*عندما تسرق إمرأة زوجك, لا يوجد إنتقام أفضل من تركه لها.*​ 

*



*​ 
*الرجل ناقص الى أن يتزوج. وقتها فقط ينتهي كليا.*​ 

*



*​ 
*سأل طفل صغير والده فقال: ابي, كم يكلف الزواج؟*
*أجاب: لا أعلم يا ابني, لا زلت ادفع الثمن حتى الآن.*​ 
*



*​ 


*سأل طفل صغير والده*
*فقال: هل صحيح ان في بعض مناطق افريقيا لا يعرف الرجل زوجته الى أن يتزوجها؟*
*فأجاب: هذا يحدث في كل بلاد العالم يا بني.*​ 

*



*​ 
*قالت امرأة مرة: لم أعرف السعادة الحقيقية الى أن تزوجت, وقتها, كان قد فات الأوان.*​ 

*



*​ 
*الزواج هو انتصار الخيال على الذكاء.*
*



*
*اذا اردت من زوجك الاستماع اليك باهتمام وتركيز تام في كل كلمة تقوليها, تكلمي اثناء نومك.*​ 

*



*​ 
*فكر للحظة, لولا الزواج, لأمضى الرجال حياتهم دون أخطاء إطلاقا.*​ 
*



*​ 

*الرجل الأول: زوجتي ملاك.*
*يعلق الثاني قائلا: انت محظوظ. زوجتي لازالت حية.*​ 

*



*​ 
*صلاةإمرأة:*
*إلهي, ادعوك ان تمنحني الحكمة لافهم الرجل, لأحبه, ولأسامحه. وأسألك الصبر, لتحمل مزاجه. لانني ياإلهي ان سألتك القوة فلن يوقفني شيء عن ضربه حتى الموت*​ 
*



*​ 
*وع قبال العايززززززززين*​ 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اذا اعجبك الموضوع*
*ارجو اضافة تقيمك*
*فتقيمك يهمني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا مورا 
مرسىىى على النكت 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين يا مورا
> مرسىىى على النكت
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

انت هنا يا كوكو

اهلاااااااا

ازيك واحشني


شكراااا كتير ع الرد​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه

حلويين يا مورا 
شكرا


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلويين يا مورا
> شكرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جااااااااااامدين يا مورا 

تسلم أيديكى يا عسل *​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *جااااااااااامدين يا مورا *​
> 
> 
> *تسلم أيديكى يا عسل *​


----------



## nonaa (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
مش اوى كدة يعنى
بس الصلاة الاخيرة حكايه
شكرا يا مورا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *:smil16:واحلااااااا نكت عن الزواج30:*​
> 
> *بجد روووووعة*​
> 
> ...


*روعه يا مورا بس عقبال الى عاوزين ايه هيعملوا اضراب بعد الى قولتيه ده30: ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## strong.man (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههه 

مبدي اتزوج  

شكرااااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> مش اوى كدة يعنى
> بس الصلاة الاخيرة حكايه
> 
> شكرا يا مورا​


 


اهلاااااااااااااااااااا

منورة حبيبتي​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *روعه يا مورا بس عقبال الى عاوزين ايه هيعملوا اضراب بعد الى قولتيه ده30: ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
احنا كده معنسين معنسين ياختي​ 
اهووووو كات منا بقا وخلاص

وبلاش وجعة دماغ 
30:30:30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه حلوين كتير​*


----------



## سانت تريزا (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل خالص


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_



الرجل ناقص الى أن يتزوج. وقتها فقط ينتهي كليا.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كده كده
طيب كويس انكم عرفتم انكم السبب فى ان الراجل انتها كليا
ميرسى كتييير حقيقى روعه



_​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكر للحظة, لولا الزواج, لأمضى الرجال حياتهم دون أخطاء إطلاقا.

ههههههههههههه


شكرا ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

رنا 
سانت تريز
توني

امجد

ميرسي خالص ​


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*



			عندما تسرق إمرأة زوجك, لا يوجد إنتقام أفضل من تركه لها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق فى دى يا تحفة




			صلاةإمرأة:
إلهي, ادعوك ان تمنحني الحكمة لافهم الرجل, لأحبه, ولأسامحه. وأسألك الصبر, لتحمل مزاجه. لانني ياإلهي ان سألتك القوة فلن يوقفني شيء عن ضربه حتى الموت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يا ساتر يا رب حتى فى الصلاة واخدين وقت مخصوص
ده نيلة ايه دى

ميرسى يا بت يا قمر 
نردهالك يوم فرحك كدى 30:*


----------



## يوستيكا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي يا مورا جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> *سأل طفل صغير والده فقال: ابي, كم يكلف الزواج؟
> أجاب: لا أعلم يا ابني, لا زلت ادفع الثمن حتى الآن.*​



*ههههههههههههههه

جامدين جداً

شكرا يا مورا​*


----------



## sony_33 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه
منك للاكلت دراع جوزها:smil8:
ستصبحين السبب فى رفع درجة العنوسة عند الرجا ل iكتر ماهى مرفوعة
   امراة سالت زوجها بتفكر فى اى يا حبيبى قال لها بفكر ازاى اخلص منك*
*شكرا يا مورا على سدة النفس دى*​


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> منك للاكلت دراع جوزها:smil8:
> ستصبحين السبب فى رفع درجة العنوسة عند الرجا ل iكتر ماهى مرفوعة
> امراة سالت زوجها بتفكر فى اى يا حبيبى قال لها بفكر ازاى اخلص منك*
> *شكرا يا مورا على سدة النفس دى*​



*لا يا بت خدى راحتك ولا يهمك :t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*اوكى يا جيلان بس انتى كدة حتعملى فتنة فى المنتدى بين الاولاد والبنات
وحجيب اصدقائى بالشوم وحهجم على الموضوع دة وحاسر الزوجات فى الموضوع وحاخذهم رهائن
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *اوكى يا جيلان بس انتى كدة حتعملى فتنة فى المنتدى بين الاولاد والبنات
> وحجيب اصدقائى بالشوم وحهجم على الموضوع دة وحاسر الزوجات فى الموضوع وحاخذهم رهائن
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*وهو احنا الى هنسكت يعنى :11azy:
محنا هنلم البنات بردوا وهننتقم  30:
وهنهدر دمائكوا *​


----------



## sony_33 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياساتر استر يا رب
 انا بقى حنتحر وحقول جيلان هى  سلطت على فتيات المنتدى اهو





 زنبى فى رقبتك يا جيلان انتى ومورا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ما تصدقيش الكلام يا مورا
هذا كلام ناس مروجيين للعزوبة
لعلهم لم يعرفوا استقرار الزواج المبارك

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عندك حق فى دى يا تحفة*
> 
> 
> ...


 

*انت يا بنت يا جيلان مالكيش حل *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*روكي *

*يوستيكا*

*ميرسي خالص*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *منك للاكلت دراع جوزها:smil8:*
> *ستصبحين السبب فى رفع درجة العنوسة عند الرجا ل iكتر ماهى مرفوعة*
> ...


 

*ايوا الزقيها بي انا بقا*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بفكر ازاى اخلص منك*

*انت بتقري افكاري ولا ايه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *وهو احنا الى هنسكت يعنى :11azy:*
> *محنا هنلم البنات بردوا وهننتقم 30:*
> 
> *وهنهدر دمائكوا *
> ...


*اكيد حنربحها*

*اصلي*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*  انت بستميت راجال يا جيلان*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ياساتر استر يا رب*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ما تخفش يا سوني​ 
مش حتبقا لوحدك بس تنتحر​ 
نص الرجال هنا في المنتدى لاحقيناك​ 
اصلي البت جيلان دي مفترية خالص:bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:​ 
اخلع انت بروحك ومالكش دعوة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> ما تصدقيش الكلام يا مورا
> هذا كلام ناس مروجيين للعزوبة
> لعلهم لم يعرفوا استقرار الزواج المبارك​
> 
> ...


----------



## لوقا عادل (18 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## جيلان (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*

sony_33 قال:



ياساتر استر يا رب
 انا بقى حنتحر وحقول جيلان هى  سلطت على فتيات المنتدى اهو

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهه دده الى بتعرفوا تعملوه
شوية المسكنة والعياط دول اكمننا حونينين يعنى :t23:
بس ده كان زمان
دلؤتى قلة الاصل علامة مسجلة









 زنبى فى رقبتك يا جيلان انتى ومورا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لولووووووووووووووووووووووى
زغرطى يا بت يا مورا
اول ضحية 30:
الى بعده​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (18 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*كدة يامورا تبعينا وتتنضمى لحزب الرجالة 

اخص عليكى مكنش العمش ​*


----------



## dark_angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا خلاص لغيت موضوع الجواز ده هو الواحد مستغنى عن الربعين اللى باقيين فى مخه*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> ماهه دده الى بتعرفوا تعملوه
> شوية المسكنة والعياط دول اكمننا حونينين يعنى :t23:
> ...



*بعينك يا جيلان انا غيرت راى وحضرت الكياس احسن بس معنديش ساطور تلم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *بعينك يا جيلان انا غيرت راى وحضرت الكياس احسن بس معنديش ساطور تلم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*احنا عندنا :nunu0000:

سونى وهو بيتقطع اهه يا جدعان :budo:*​


----------



## dark_angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا سونى ابقى اكتب وصيتك*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *احنا عندنا :nunu0000:
> 
> سونى وهو بيتقطع اهه يا جدعان :budo:*​


:smiles-11:

*هههههههههههههه انا فعالا حكتب وصيتى اهو:11_1_211v:
 وحقول  انى جاهز للحرب على جيلان:15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]::1028yr::1028yr::bomb::bomb:
 ولا هدنة:110105no44: حتى لو جيتى:crying: 
 وانا فى انتظارك اهو
 :36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:*​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كدة يامورا تبعينا وتتنضمى لحزب الرجالة ​*
> 
> 
> _*اخص عليكى مكنش العمش *_​


 له يا انجي

انا اهو وجاهزة للحرب يابت:crazy_pil
:budo::budo::budo::budo:​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ماهه دده الى بتعرفوا تعملوه*
> *شوية المسكنة والعياط دول اكمننا حونينين يعنى :t23:*
> *بس ده كان زمان*
> *دلؤتى قلة الاصل علامة مسجلة*​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا خلاص لغيت موضوع الجواز ده هو الواحد مستغنى عن الربعين اللى باقيين فى مخه*​


 ودلوقتي دورك يابت يا جيلان

سمعينا اكدع زغروطة

التاني اهو30:30:

يلااااا فين البقية

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> :smiles-11:
> 
> *هههههههههههههه انا فعالا حكتب وصيتى اهو:11_1_211v:*
> *وحقول انى جاهز للحرب على جيلان:15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]::1028yr::1028yr::bomb::bomb:*
> ...


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> :smiles-11:
> 
> *هههههههههههههه انا فعالا حكتب وصيتى اهو:11_1_211v:
> وحقول  انى جاهز للحرب على جيلان:15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]::1028yr::1028yr::bomb::bomb:
> ...



*نوم الظالم عبادة
 بلا هم
واد انت مسمعش صوتك ان بقول اهه 
لو سمعت البت بتصوت منك هطخك*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقى جاهزليكى انتى ومورا واقبلو منى الهدية دى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ودى تحياتى ياريت تحتفظو بها
:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
 ابقو فرقوها على بعضيكو متطمعيش فيها يا جيلان لواحدك
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

> ابقو فرقوها على بعضيكو متطمعيش فيها يا جيلان لواحدك



*والنبى ده خمس نجوم الى بتعمله ده يا سونى
كمان جايبلنا السلاح الى هنضربك بيه
ده كتير علينا 
جينتيل بجد
الهى بكرمك يا رب ويرزقك برزق عيالك قادر يا كريم*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ده اعلان مش موضوع عن تقليل الزواج هههههه
حلو علشان نقلل المثافه السكانيه
تصوروا الموضوع ده اتذاع على التلزيون الناس كلها هتكره الجواز
وانتى عامله دلوقتى ههههههههههه
وشكراا ولا اقلك لا مش شكراا



ايه انتى زعلتى
مليون شكراا
وربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ده اعلان مش موضوع عن تقليل الزواج هههههه
> حلو علشان نقلل المثافه السكانيه
> تصوروا الموضوع ده اتذاع على التلزيون الناس كلها هتكره الجواز
> وانتى عامله دلوقتى ههههههههههه
> ...




شكرااا يا حيناين

      :08::08::08:​


----------



## sony_33 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا حعمل اتفاقية معاكم علشان شكلكم كدة مش حتكلو معايا وانا خايف عليكم




 شكلكم كدة تعبتو
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا حعمل اتفاقية معاكم علشان شكلكم كدة مش حتكلو معايا وانا خايف عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الاصفر يجنن عليك يا سونى :t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مصيبه يابت انتى بجد محدش هيعرف ياخد لاحق ولا باطل معاكى ياجيلى ​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بقى مش حكلم  علشان الشعار دة




مع انى مش حعترف بية معاكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين جدا 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> حلوين جدا
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


* نورت*​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *الاصفر يجنن عليك يا سونى :t30:*​


::36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11:​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

:291ep:​ 


sony_33 قال:


> *انا بقى مش حكلم علشان الشعار دة*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## aymanfree (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااا يا مورااااااااااا  بجد نكت تحفة


----------



## sony_33 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ::36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11:​


 *فرحانة قوى طب الى حيتكلم على حا.....





هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أكتوبر 2008)

aymanfree قال:


> شكراااااااا يا مورااااااااااا بجد نكت تحفة


:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *فرحانة قوى طب الى حيتكلم على حا.....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
يمى 
لا خوفتني يا واد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*انتى لسة شفتى حاجة دنا شرير قوى
دنا حا



*​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *انتى لسة شفتى حاجة دنا شرير قوى*​
> 
> *دنا حا*​
> *
> ...


 


مش فاهمة ع الصورة بتاعتك دي ​ 
أ:466zc:صلي ما بتكلمش صيني ولا ياباني
 ايه ده يا واد يا مخيف انت​ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*اناقلت اجيب اى حاجة تخوفك
هههههههههههه
 ولا انتى مبتخافيش*​


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *اناقلت اجيب اى حاجة تخوفك*
> 
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *ولا انتى مبتخافيش*​


 لا بخاف:smil16:
بس أكيد مش منك يا سوني الجبار:t30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
  انتى مبتخافيش منى 
طيب  كمان عشر دقائق بالظبط حرعبك
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*انتى كدة هتعقدينى ومش هتخلينى اجوز 

حرام عليكى

وعمتا ميرسى​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 نوفمبر 2008)

هههه
كثير حلوين و خفيفين دم


----------



## مورا مارون (14 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انتى مبتخافيش منى *
> *طيب كمان عشر دقائق بالظبط حرعبك*
> ...


 

صرلي يومين نطرة يا سوني 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك استسلمت ونحنا الي فزنا

ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه 
يلا ما تعيطش
معليش خيرها في غيرها​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 نوفمبر 2008)

سامح 
وعراقية للمسيح

نورتوا الموضوع​


----------



## جلال عودة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم إيديكي مورا مارون
والله نكت روووووووووووووووعة
الله يعطيكي العافية
وطبعاً لازم تنذكر إنها مجرد نكت بتسلينا
مشكوووووووووووووورة عالموضوع
تقبلي مروري البسيط
مع خالص الإحترام والتقدير​*


----------



## مورا مارون (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جلال عودة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*تسلم إيديكي مورا مارون*_
> _*والله نكت روووووووووووووووعة*_
> _*الله يعطيكي العافية*_
> ...


* اهـــــــــ بيك ـــــــــلا *
* نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين اوى ميرسي


----------



## كوك (14 نوفمبر 2008)

_ههههههههه_

_جمال اوى _

_ميرسى جدا على تعبك_
_وربنا يبارك حياتيك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تينا تن تن
كوك
*اهـــــــــ فيكم ـــــــــلا 
نورتوا الموضوع*


----------

